# Egg spots



## Fishnewby (Aug 10, 2020)

Hey there, somebody please help me out here. I am a first time betta owner and am reading everything i can about egg spots. I can’t figure this out. Everything I read is about males having egg spots or females laying eggs and betta breeding. None of that is helpful or answering my question.

I just want to make sure she’s ok. My female betta has a very visible egg spot. (I only just noticed it but it may have been there all along) I just got her and she’s pretty small so I’m guessing she’s young. I know they can show these when they mature.

Will it go away? Does this mean she’s pregnant? Does she need to lay eggs? Is this spot just the end of her tube and will always be present? Is she egg bound? (Not that I’m sure I even understand what that means.)

She hasn’t been around any males (except maybe next to her in a cup at the pet store when I bought her) and her belly isn’t swollen so I don’t think she’s pregnant.

sidebar: The guy at the petsmart told me I could have 2 females in my tank but unfortunately I lost one. I was so sad. The one with the egg spot bit the other ones eye and she developed Popeye.
I put the bitten betta in a quarantine tank and gave treated her water with meds and Epsom salt...sadly it didn’t help and I lost her. 

She was labeled a female when I bought her, but now I’m wondering from this egg spot, was she really a male and it got her pregnant and they mated? Maybe that’s why she bit him/her? I seriously Doubt it, but what do I know. 

I’m so confused? I just want to know she’s not sick or anything. Please help! Thanks so much!


----------



## fishowner550 (Mar 26, 2020)

Can you post a picture of her?


----------



## Fishnewby (Aug 10, 2020)

Fishnewby said:


> Hey there, somebody please help me out here. I am a first time betta owner and am reading everything i can about egg spots. I can’t figure this out. Everything I read is about males having egg spots or females laying eggs and betta breeding. None of that is helpful or answering my question.
> 
> I just want to make sure she’s ok. My female betta has a very visible egg spot. (I only just noticed it but it may have been there all along) I just got her and she’s pretty small so I’m guessing she’s young. I know they can show these when they mature.
> 
> ...





fishowner550 said:


> Can you post a picture of her?


----------



## Fishnewby (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## KaderTheAnt (Jan 19, 2017)

Fishnewby said:


> Hey there, somebody please help me out here. I am a first time betta owner and am reading everything i can about egg spots. I can’t figure this out. Everything I read is about males having egg spots or females laying eggs and betta breeding. None of that is helpful or answering my question.
> 
> I just want to make sure she’s ok. My female betta has a very visible egg spot. (I only just noticed it but it may have been there all along) I just got her and she’s pretty small so I’m guessing she’s young. I know they can show these when they mature.
> 
> ...


There are some bettas with larger egg spots than others, but until you get a picture up, we aren’t going to be of much help.

Bettas don’t get pregnant in the same sense that people do, they aren’t live bearers. Betta reproduction includes the female laying eggs, which the male inseminates and places in an bubble nest.

Another thing, you shouldn’t keep only two females together, as the lower ranking female can get bullied by the more dominant one. Instead, bettas, if kept with others, should be kept in female only sororities.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishnewby (Aug 10, 2020)

Thank you for your help and for responding so quickly. I did put up some pictures but it says it’s awaiting approval. I appreciate your knowledge.

I read some other discussions that were similar and it sounds like it’s kind of normal to see their oviduct or whatever. It said that she will most likely reabsorb the eggs (If any), drop them or eat them. Wow! I’m getting quite the education.

I feel a little more relieved having read some of these things And also because she seems to be happy and healthy. It still seems A little strange because her belly isn’t swollen at all but this is all new to me.

thanks for the advice also About having only 2 females. I really wish I knew that. It broke my heart when I lost my other girl. I guess the guy at petsmart didn’t know what he was talking about when he advised me to get 2 females. I’m certainly learning a lot and again, thank you for your feed back.


----------



## fishowner550 (Mar 26, 2020)

It is possible to have more than one female, those are called sorority's, but there is a lot of work and money that needs to be put into them.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Each betta has different characters. Some more viscous than others. So every fish owner may say different things. But in general, you should not put more than one betta, in a smaller tank. And you should not have only two in, say, a 10g. You need about 4 so that the alpha doesn't pick on one individual.

In terms of aggression, female's character is similar to males. Some will readily kill another betta (or even other fish). Though most females are more docile, never think that females are less viscious than males, especially those in solitary jars.

The above picture looks like a female. They always show egg spots. Usually those that want to breed are more prominent. You don't have to worry about eggs spots, nor whether your female needs to spawn or not. She should either release unfertilized eggs or absorb them. 
. . . . . . 
For future;
Should you ever want a sorority and got your females from solitary containers; put them in jars next to each other. They should stress or lose interest after a while. But ALWAYS watch them when you first release. They will fight it out. Just make sure they don't hurt each other too much. Otherwise separate in jars next to each other or floating in the tank until they can live together.


----------

